# A $40 Schwinn Varsity / Questions



## Sven (Aug 17, 2018)

*I bought this 1972 Schwinn Varsity with the intention of using it for parts for my suburban. I picked it last night, and didn't see all the details . I thought it would have been a F-3 freewheel and French hubs. Nope, it has Schwinn Approved Model 71 ( Made in Japan ) hubs and a Schwinn Approved Model J freewheel. Of course, I don't have the correct Freewheel removal tool for that particular one*
*Questions:*
*1) Are the Model 71 hubs any better than French ones? Or are there any real differences at all.*

*2) What Freewheel tool is use to remove the model J? Is it Park Tool FR-4?*

*Also I found that it was actually a 24, not  26 inch frame as advertised. I made a few quick fixes and took it for a spin. With the exception of the flaw front tire ( you ca see it near the valve ) , it's comfortable and rode very nice . *

* Well , so much for a parts bike, I guess I got another keeper. I blame my BHD ( Bicycle Hoarding Disorder ).*

*Thanks*


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2018)

@Schwinn499


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 17, 2018)

The freehwleels are about the same. It takes a FR-4 to remove the model J.


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 18, 2018)

Your welcome, enjoy working on it.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 18, 2018)

Sven said:


> ...I thought it would have been a F-3 freewheel and French hubs.




Note that the F2 freewheel came out in mid-'73 and the F3 freewheel came out in late '75


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2018)

Metacortex said:


> Note that the F2 freewheel came out in mid-'73 and the F3 freewheel came out in late '75



Thanks, 
I do stand corrected, I just checked the freewheel on my '73 Varsity...it is a F-2...I don't know why I thought it was a F-3. I guess I'm Just going crazy. I know the removal tool was $27.


----------

